# Installation SAS avec Wine



## e_lpt (14 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le cadre de mes études je dois installer SAS sur mon macbook pro mais mon école n'a qu'une license Windows... Au lieu de passer par BootCamp ou Parallels qui serait relativement cher (acheter license windows etc), j'ai découvert Wine qui permet d'installer des fichiers .exe sur un mac. 

Cependant, quand j'essaye de lancer le fichier "setup.exe" (le programme d'installation de SAS que j'ai téléchargé) avec Wine, l'installation se lance mais disparait quelques secondes après.
N'étant pas particulièrement doué en informatique j'aimerais savoir si une license Windows de SAS pouvait être utilisée sur mac avec Wine et dans ce cas comment faire, ou si c'est tout bonnement impossible. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## daffyb (14 Janvier 2018)

En tant qu'étudiant ton école peut peut-être de te fournir une licence Windows pour commencer.
Soit tu installes Windows avec Bootcamp soit tu veux virtualité avec VirtualBox (gratuit) https://www.oracle.com/fr/virtualization/virtualbox/index.html


----------



## macomaniac (15 Janvier 2018)

Salut *e_lpt
*
Si tu veux que je teste sur mon Mac un portage par *Wine* du logiciel SAS --> il faudrait que tu me permettes de télécharger l'installateur *setup.exe* du logiciel. Il y a des programmes *.exe* de Windows qui se prêtent excellemment à un portage sur Mac > mais il y en a d'autres qui s'avèrent carrément réfractaires.


----------



## e_lpt (17 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai finalement laissé tomber Wine et réussi à l'installer avec BootCamp (pas sans difficultés). 
J'aurai une autre question, est-ce que c'est possible qu'il s'allume sur OS X par défaut, sans que j'aie à appuyer sur alt à chaque fois que je l'allume? Je n'y pense pas à chaque fois, alors il démarre sur Windows et je suis obligé de re-éteindre et rallumer pour repasser sur OS X...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

Quand tu es dans ta session Mac > tu vas à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Disque de démarrage --> tu sélectionnes le volume d'OS X (*Macintosh HD* par défaut).

Cette sélection inscrit dans la mémoire *NVRAM* une préférence de démarrage automatique sur le volume choisi --> ce qui fait que le programme de boot du Mac (l'*EFI*) déclenchera directement le démarrage de l'OS de ce volume.


----------



## e_lpt (17 Janvier 2018)

Merci beaucoup !


----------

